# 92 maxima fuel pump not getting power



## badboy112 (Jan 10, 2009)

i have tested the fuel pump with a battery and it ran great then i hooked it up to the harness under back seat and turn the key to on and no power ..i replaced the relay under hood and still nothing ..i feel like shit please someone help me i have very little money and have lost my job because my 5year old daughter is in sick kids hospital and i have had to be there every day ..its an emergency please help me ...thank you for looking at this plea for help


----------

